# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ما هي صلاة الله على عباده؟

## الشيخ السيد عبد الرحمن

هل يصـلي ربـك
***﴿هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ لِيُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَكَانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَحِيمًا﴾(43الأحزاب)
﴿إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا﴾ (الأحزاب56)
﴿ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ* أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ ﴾[البقرة: 155-157]
- قال بنو إسرائيل لموسى : هل يصلي ربك؟ فتكابد موسى لذلك فقال الله تعالى : ما قالوا لك يا موسى ؟ فقال : الذي سمعت قال : فأخبرهم أني أصلي وأن صلاتي تطفىء غضبي .( ضعيف )
- قالت بنو إسرائيل لموسى هل يصلى ربك فقال موسى اتقوا الله يا بنى إسرائيل فقال الله يا موسى ماذا قال لك قومك قال يا رب ما قد علمت قالوا هل يصلى ربك قال فأخبرهم أن صلاتى على عبادى أن تسبق رحمتى غضبى لولا ذلك لأهلكتهم ) رواه ابن عساكر عن أنس.(ضعيف) وكذلك في كنز العمال والاتحافات.
- عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس: أن بني إسرائيل قالوا لموسى عليه السلام: هل يصلي ربك؟ فناداه ربه: يا موسى، سألوك: "هل يصلي ربك؟" فقل: نعم، إنما أصلي أنا وملائكتي على أنبيائي ورسلي. فأنزل الله عز وجل، على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: { إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا } . أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم وأبو الشيخ في العظمة وابن مردويه
س: متى يصلي الله والملائكة على العبد ؟
- عن سليم بن عامر رضي الله عنه قال : جاء رجل إلى أبي أمامة فقال : إني رأيت في منامي أن الملائكة تصلي عليك كلما دخلت ، وكلما خرجت ، وكلما قمت ، وكلما جلست ، قال : وأنتم لو شئتم صلت عليكم الملائكة ، ثم قرأ { يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا الله ذكراً كثيراً وسبحوه بكرة وأصيلاً . . }0كأنه يشير إلى سبب صلاة الله عليهأخرجه الحاكم والبيهقي في الدلائل
-( هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ لِيُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَكَانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَحِيمًا )
- قال رسول الله ( (من صلى عليَّ صلاةً واحدةً صلى الله عليه عشر صلواتٍ، وحطَّ عنه بها عشر سيئاتٍ، ورفعه بها عشرَ درجاتٍ) صحيح النسائي وابن حبان.
- قال رسول الله ( (إن الله وملائكته يصلون على الصف الأول) صحيح ابن خزيمة.
- وفي الحديث: "إن الله وملائكته يصلون على ميامِن الصفوف".
- عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا: ((فإذا صلّى لم تزل الملائكة تصلى عليه مادام في مصلاه مالم يحدث : اللهم صلّ عليه ، اللهمّ ارحمه ، ولا يزال في صلاة ما انتظر الصلاة ) رواه البخاري ومسلم .
- قال رسول الله ( (إن الله عز وجل وملائكته وأهل السموات والأرض حتى النملة في جحرها وحتى الحوت ليصلون على معلم الناس الخير) صحيح ترمذي.
- (خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ صَلاتَكَ سَكَنٌ لَهُمْ).
وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أتاه قوم بصدقة قال: "اللهم صل على آل فلان"
معنى صلاة الله: 
قيل:معنى صلاة الله على عبده: أي يرحمه رحمةً واسعة.
***وقال أبو العالية: صلاة الله على نبيه ثناؤه عليه عند ملائكته، وصلاة الملائكة عليه الدعاء .
***ومعنى الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم هو : طلب الثناء عليه من الله تعالى، وهذا ما إذا وقعت الصلاة من البشر، أما إذا وقعت من الله تعالى فمعناها ثناء الله تعالى عليه في الملأ الأعلى، وهذا هو قول أبي العالية، 
وأما من قال إن الصلاة من الله تعالى تعني الرحمة، فإن هذا القول ضعيفٌ، يضعّفُه قوله تعالى : { أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِّن رَّبْهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ } . ولو كانت الصلاة بمعنى الرحمة، لكان معنى الاية أي : أولئك عليهم رحماتٌ من ربهم ورحمة، وهذا لا يستقيم فالصحيح هو : القول الأول وهو أن صلاة الله على عبده ثناؤه عليه في الملأ الأعلى .
***قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح: (( وأولى الأقوال ما تقدم عن أبي العالية أن معنى صلاة الله على نبيه ثناؤه عليه وتعظيمه، وصلاة الملائكة وغيرهم عليه طلب ذلك له من الله تعالى والمراد: طلب الزيادة لا طلب أصل الصلاة )).

----------


## مولاي احمد

موضوع مفيد جدا شكرا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

نفع الله بك .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://majles.alukah.net/t157095/

----------


## احمد ابو انس

نفع الله بكم .

----------

